# V6 polished



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

i spent sunday detailing my V6

a few piccies for you all as we love piccies

sorry about the lack of exciting scenery























































all the best

nigel


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking nice and shiny Nigel, nice one buddy


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looking good mate 8)

(Takes me back to the days when I too needed steps to get into my V6 :lol: :wink: )


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Do I hate pebbledash!!!!!!!!!!!!!

car looks good.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks paul

yes i know it needs lowering kev................... 

thanks simon - always think it's better than bare blocks??

cheers

nigel


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

looks great. I need to do mine this weekend.


----------

